# Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe ein 24Monats Abo abgeschlossen mit der Prämie AMD Phenom II X4 980,
heute kam auch die CPU und ich war mehr als geschockt...Warum?
Die CPU wurde in ein standart Luftpolsterumschlag gesteckt, ohne jeglichen weiteren Schutz!!! 
Also fix die CPU begutachtet und was sehe ich!?! ca 10 Pins verbogen,ist ja wohl auch klar wenn kein weiterer Schutz gegeben war...... Ich auf den Lieferschein nachgesehen  zwecks Reklamation und da kam doch gleich der zweite Schock..... AMD Phenom II X4 640....Äh moment, es sollte doch die CPU  AMD Phenom II X4 980 sein... und nun der Oberknaller auf der CPU steht ADX645WFK42GM...... es wurde ein AMD Phenom II X4 645 geliefert 

ehrlich,wie geil ist das denn?

Nun mit dem Support telefoniert, und muss sagen der war sehr freundlich bzw die Dame, hoffe das alles geklärt ist 

Warum ich das Schreibe? Man versendet doch keine CPU nur in einem Luftpolsterumschlag....das ist doch was für die Gau-seite


----------



## Gonzberg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Geht garnicht, CPU im Luftpolsterumschlag. Wer schickt denn bitte bei denen die Sachen raus? Wahrscheinlich vorher noch schön mit den Wollsocken über den PVC geflitzt und dann die CPU mit den nackten Fingern eingepackt

Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen Athlon II X4 645. Aber nicht schlecht, es wurde eine CPU erwartet und letztendlich waren 3 im Gespräch(Vertrag, Lieferschein und Heatspreader) und tatsächlich da war dann natürlich die falsche 

Aber ist ja schonmal ne gute Nachricht, dass die vom Support recht anspannt sind. Hoffentlich kommt der nächste ordentlich verpackt... und vorallem: Hoffentlich der richtige!


----------



## abo@computec.de (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich habe ein 24Monats Abo abgeschlossen mit der Prämie AMD Phenom II X4 980,
> heute kam auch die CPU und ich war mehr als geschockt...Warum?
> ...



Hallo soulflyflyhigh,

normalerweise versendet unser Lager nicht in einem Luftpolsterumschlag, sondern in einem vernünftigen Karton.
Das war sicherlich ein Versehen des Lagers.
Wären Sie dennoch so freundlich und würden uns Ihre Bestellbestätigung bzw. Ihre Adresse/Auftragsnummer noch direkt in den Verlag schicken, damit wir den Vorgang genauer untersuchen können.
Mail direkt in den Verlag: abo@computec.de

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Mail ist raus, nun fehler können ja passieren ...hehe wie sage ich immer ...das war der Praktikant


----------



## Kogs (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hallo allerseits!
Ich kann soulflyflyhigh nur bestätigen. Cpu wird in einem Luftpolsterumschlag verschickt!!! kein weiter schutz.
und natürlich hatte ich auch das abo mit dem Phenom abgeschlossen! mit wiederrum dem selben ergebniss!
aber jetzt kommt es:
Hatte mitbekommen das 2 Tage nachdem ich das Abo abgeschlossen hab die Prämie von der Homepage verschwunden war!
so also Mail geschrieben und die super antwort bekommen das ein Athlon X4 640 für "mich" bereit stehen würde!
Ok angerufen mit der bitte das zu regeln.Der support wollte sich bei mir melden! natürlich ist nichts geschehen.
weitere mail`s sind auch unbeantwortet geblieben! vielleicht kann mir ja unser service hier im Forum weiterhelfen!?!?!?!?


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

ah da ist mir aufgefallen das es laut Lieferschein ein DHL-Päckchen sein soll dieser Luftpolsterumschlag.... 
anbei wo ich das abo abgeschlossen hatte gabs nur den AMD Phenom II X4 980 auf der Seite und der X4 640 war nicht mehr gelistet .....

@ Kogs ...ich habe das Abo am 06.05.2012 abgeschlossen und da gabs noch den AMD Phenom II X4 980 als Abo-Prämie


----------



## Kogs (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Jap hast recht! gut wenn es als Paket auf dem Lieferschein steht ist es auch eines!Hab nur gedacht die dinger sehen anders aus!

@soulflyflyhigh ...ich auch und am 8. war es verschwunden! zumal ja nicht mal der 640 verschickt wurde sondern ein 645!


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

dieses Päckchen hatte wohl kleine Nanobots...welche aus dem Päckchen nen Luftpolsterumschlag gezaubert haben 

@ Kogs .... sehr komisch ich meine wäre ja kein Ding gewesen wenn man ne mail hätte bekommen, Sry der 980 ist leider schon vergriffen..... bin gespannt ob wir dennoch den 980 bekommen bzw nen gleichwertigen da ja der 980 wohl ein BlackEdition ist


----------



## Kogs (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ja das muss sich erst noch zeigen! Ich wollte halt meinen Ahtlon X3 440 ablösen! mit dem 645 der ja ein 640 sein sollte sehe ich den sinn nicht umbedingt!!
dann hät ich mir nämlich diese ganze aktion sparen können!und bevor irgendwer schreibt Wir sollen doch glücklich werden mit etwas was wir quasi geschenkt bekommen haben, kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen!
Wenn mit diesem Produkt geworben wird dann will man dieses auch und nicht etwas anderes!!

@soulflyflyhigh ... ja sowas ist mir dann auch viel lieber als dinge zugeschickt zu bekommen wo ich defenitiv gesagt habe: "Will ich nicht dann muss der Vertrag halt wieder aufgelöst werden"


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

@ Kogs .... abwarten müssen wir beide (leider) erstmal, aber ich bin guter dinge  ich lass dich dann sicher wissen was daraus geworden ist


----------



## Kogs (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ja nur so lang können wir nicht warten! 2 Wochen laut AGB glaub ich!und die auslegungssache ist immer so ein ding! 
das angebot nehme ich dankend an!


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Das wird schon, u die Nachbesserung wird sicher folgen denke das sicher noch ne Info kommt vom Support bzw. Via Mail. Also wir verbleiben mal u hoffen


----------



## BikeRider (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ich habe auch grad ein ABO abgeschlossen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Verpackung von meiner Prämie (der PC-Tower) ausschaut.


----------



## Rico-3000 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Kogs schrieb:


> Ja nur so lang können wir nicht warten! 2 Wochen laut AGB glaub ich!und die auslegungssache ist immer so ein ding!
> das angebot nehme ich dankend an!



die besagten zwei wochen sind keine auslegungssache... die widerrufdersfrist beginnt mit der zustellung der ware... nicht vorher oder hinterher... danach muss man dem lieferanten bzw. hersteller zwei mal die möglichkeit geben die sache zu reparieren bzw in ordnung zu bringen... wenn es nach dem zweiten mal immer noch fehlerhaft ist, kann man vom vertrag zurücktreten...


----------



## Kogs (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ja soweit habe ich das auch verstanden!nur ist mir eins nicht so ganz klar. Ist die Ware das 1.Heft? Es handelt sich ja um ein Abo Die Prämie ist ja nur zugabe!Der eigentlich vertrag geht ja um die Hefte!?


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

U die Prämie ist auch Bestandteil des Vertrages da damit geworben wurde.


----------



## Kogs (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ja nur bin ich ja nicht der Empfänger!


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Das ist doch Wurst da du ja der Abonnent bist und ja das 24 Monats Abo + Prämie letztendlich abgeschlossen hast, wenn ich mich nicht irre hast du ja den Vertrag abgeschlossen, wer die Prämie erhält ist demnach uninteressant denn du hast  ein Vertrag ( Abo + Prämie XYZ)  abgeschlossen. Bestandteile des Vertrages sind nunmal deine bringschuld des Geldes und dein Vertragspartner ist dann in der Pflicht seine dir vertraglich zugesicherten Bestandteile zuerfüllen. Bei Fehlern muss man halt die Chance geben zur Nachbesserung etc, u wie jeder weiß wenn man als Kunde nicht seinen vertag nachkommt (pünktliche Zahlung etc) muss man ja die mahngebühren, Inkassokosten u was weiß ich ja auch tragen.  Also ich gehe davon aus das kein Grund besteht verunsichert zu sein


----------



## Börni1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hallo,

bin neu im Forum und muss alle, die Hoffnung auf Nachbesserung bzgl. CPU haben, wohl enttäuschen ?

Ich habe nämlich genau die selben Erfahrungen gemacht - und das gleich mit 2 Abos.
Spekuliert auf die Phenom CPU, erhalten einmal einen Athlon II X4 640, zum Anderen einen Athlon II X4 645.
Beide wurden in der schon bekannten Versandtasche geliefert und natürlich waren die Pins verbogen !

Wer bitte spricht hier von Versehen oder Einzelfall ? Das sieht für mich völlig anders aus !

Die Abos wurden am 06.05. abgeschlossen, also nur wenige Tage nach Erscheinen der aktuellen Ausgabe und schon kein Phenom mehr zu liefern ?

Beide CPU wurden am 15.05., nach tel. Kontakt mit der Hotline am Tag zuvor, zurückgeschickt.
Bislang habe ich keine Rückmeldung, außer der automatisierten Antwort-Mail

Ich habe die Hoffnung überhaupt noch CPUs zu erhalten aufgegeben. Alle Modelle werden, soweit mir bekannt, nicht mehr gefertigt, den Phenom II X4 980 gibt es 
höchstens noch über Hong Kong und dort zu einem Phantasiepreis !

Realistisch betrachtet frage ich mich, wie sollte Computec unseren Prämienwunsch erfüllen ?

Das Verhalten des Verlages ist auf jeden Fall das aller Letzte !

Ich werde es wohl drauf ankommen lassen und die Lastschrift spätestens nächste Wocke zurückholen, wenn nichts passiert. 
Ware ist noch nicht geliefert und erst dann beginnt ja sie Widerrufsfrist, richtig ?

Vielleicht führt ja mein Beitrag bei den Verantwortlichen zum Umdenken - die Hoffung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Made my Day! 

Die Story ist echt zu geil. 

Ne Cpu (und obendrein die falsche) einfach mal im Luftpolsterumschlag versendet. 

Ich denke der für den Versand tätig ist hat nicht soo oft mit Hardware zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Aua das tut weh, wer das verzapft hat ist ein Fall für den Pranger. Ich würde hier eine neue Rubrik empfehlen wie zb " Honk der Woche "


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Also sind schon 3 Personen offiziell die statt den Phenom II X 4 980 die 640/645 erhalten haben und alle in solch einen luftpolsterumschlag und auch noch beschädigt ( verbogene pins).
Alle CPUs wurden zurück geschickt.
Nun wundert es mich das nix mehr vom Support hier gepostet wurde, wie schaut es nun aus geehrter Support bekommen wir nun den Phenom II X4 980 oder eine gleichwertige AMD CPU? 
Eine Stellungnahme wäre doch in dieser Situation angebracht !
Gruss Soulflyflyhigh


----------



## Börni1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hallo Leute,

bin wirklich mal gespannt, ob der Kundenservice Stellung bezieht.

Ich kann aus meiner Sicht nur jedem Forenleser dringend davon abraten ein Abo bei Computec Media AG abzuschließen.

Nicht nur die Sache mit der Prämie ist völlig indiskutabel, ich kann auch noch einen draufsetzen 

Zitat:

"Die Berechnung des Abos erfolgt nach Lieferung des ersten Heftes. Wenige Tage nach Zahlungseingang erhält der Werber Ihres Abos seine gewählte Prämie."

Die "kaputte" Prämie wurde am 14.05. zugestellt, Abbuchung der 120 € erfolgte am 15.05.

Hallo ? Kommt die neue Ausgabe der PCGH nicht erst am 06.06. auf den Markt ?

Zum Glück habe ich die Lieferscheine (sind ja 2 Abos) kopiert, bevor ich die Prozessoren zurückgeschickt habe. Sie sind auf den 09.05. datiert,
sodaß ich denke mit dem Widerrufsrecht - noch - aus dem Schneider zu sein. Wer es besser weiß, wäre für Tipps dankbar.
Und obwohl mir die Hotline versichert hat unfrei versenden zu können, habe ich doch die paar Euro investiert, um per Einschreiben zurück zu senden, man weiß ja nie !

In Zukunft werde ich lieber die 5,30 € versaufen oder verfressen, anstatt die PCGH zu kaufen. Wenn ich was wissen will, so gibt es auch online Möglichkeiten.

Soviel zur Marktstrategie des Verlages, nach dann Prost !


----------



## 10203040 (22. Mai 2012)

Habe mir auch ueberlegt mal ein abbo zu schliessen, aber wenn man so was liest naja ://


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Und vom Support hoert man immer noch nichts...


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Und vom Support hoert man immer noch nichts...



Dass mit den falschen CPUs, die aufgrund mangelnder Verpackung auch noch defekt ankamen ist schon ein starkes Stück. Aber macht mal langsam Leute und schaut auf die Uhr. Um 23 oder 24 Uhr würde ich nicht mehr auf eine Reaktion  vom Support warten, die Leute schlafen. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und ein bis zwei Tage Zeit um die Lage aufzuklären, sind sicherlich auch angebracht.

Mein Tipp: einen Widerruf kann man auch  per Mail oder Fax erklären, da gibt es bei Onlinehändlern nie Probleme, warum sollte sich ein Verlag da quer stellen? 

Absicht würde ich bei 3 Fällen nicht unterstellen, eher dass eine falsche Palette CPUs geliefert wurde (es betrifft ja scheinbar immer nur eine Art der Prämie). Sofern gerade diese Prämie nicht mehr  lieferbar und gleichwertiger Ersatz nicht möglich ist, wäre m. E. ein Wahlrecht auf Seiten der Käufers  angebracht: andere ABO-Prämie oder Rücktritt vom Kauf, das war es dann aber auch schon, kein Grund ein Fass aufzumachen.

Mit meinem Abo bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es kommt pünktlich und meine Prämie (Diablo3) war auch absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Keiner sagte das vom support in später Stunde eine Info kommen sollte ACDSee, u fein das alles bei dir geklappt hat. Selbst bei einer "falschen CPU" Palette,kann man die cpu nicht noch unsachgemäß verschicken. Mir ist bewusst wie,wann etc ich vom Vertrag zurücktretten kann. 
Zeit zur Nachbesserung ist gegeben.....also fass wird doch nicht aufgemacht.


Kern dieser Geschichte ist doch folgende:
1. Falsche aboprämie
2. Aboprämie unsachgemäß an empfänger verschickt
3. Aboprämie aufgrund unsachgemäßer Verpackung defekt
4. Das in 3 fällen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Was die Prämie angeht da ist es natürlich nach dem Motto " solange der Vorrat reicht ", steht ja auch immer auf der Seite. Was die Geschichte mit der falschen Verpackung angeht, das klärt man doch persönlich, auch wenn mehrere betroffen sind.


----------



## Charly313 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hoffentlich kommt mein K2 ordentlich verpackt an! Freund von mir hatte sich ein Probe Abo bestellt und es war ordentlich und sicher verpackt und auch voll funktionsfähig!


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was die Prämie angeht da ist es natürlich nach dem Motto " solange der Vorrat reicht ", steht ja auch immer auf der Seite. Was die Geschichte mit der falschen Verpackung angeht, das klärt man doch persönlich, auch wenn mehrere betroffen sind.


 
Da gebe ich dir recht, dennoch durch unsachgemäße Verpackung ist selbst die Ware Defekt u selbst unterdem Vorbehalt "nur solange der Vorrat reicht" hätte man den Kunden vorab informieren müssen ob er mit einem anderen produkt einverstanden wäre u nicht ohne jeglichen Infos was entscheiden.

Ist ja nicht so das ich mich nicht über eine andere CPU freuen würde aber me Defekte ist nicht gerade der Renner .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

ALTER wenn ich du wäre ich würd da rein fliegen denen den CPU ums Gesicht klatschen und den richtigen Verlangen, und nicht so cool hier warten....


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hehe ne du das ist mir dann auch mit zuviel kosten verbunden u Gewalt ist doch uncool^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

 aber ist doch krass das, dass kein Einzelfall ist :o


----------



## Börni1 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Der Geschädigte mit den gleich 2 Abos möchte sich nochmal zu Wort melden.

Zuvor aber einige Antworten auf die hier geäußerten Meinungen.

Der Support hatte die Gelegenheit den ganzen Tag über die Sachlage klar zu stellen und auch wenn ich palettenweise CPUs bestelle, so kommen sie doch in der - in diesem Fall für AMD typischen Kartonage einer Tray-CPU - zum Endkunden.
Jeder Onlineversender wäre wohl sonst überfordert ? Auch AMD selbst will ja funktionsfähige Prozessoren ausliefern. Meine Frage lautet deshalb, wer hat sie denn ausgepackt ?

Natürlich sichert sich der Verlag damit ab unter jedes Prämienangebot zu schreiben "solange Vorrat reicht", würde ich auch tun, gerade wenn es um eine CPU geht, die den letzten und leistungsfähigsten Meilenstein in der Geschichte der Phenom-Prozessoren gesetzt hat, bevor AMD die FX-Reihe vorgestellt hat !

Doch wie schon angeführt sind gerade mal 4 ! Tage zwischen dem Erscheinen der Ausgabe PCGH 06/12 und der Bestellung der Abos vergangen ! Ins Grübeln kam ich allerdings bereits beim Lesen der Abo-Angebotsseite S. 139.
Einen Phenom II X4 980 gabe es nie. Ich habe mich gefragt, warum die Bezeichnung BE für Black Edition fehlt. Nur so wird nämlich ein Schuh daraus !

Sollten da im Verlag Leute sitzen, die nicht wissen, wovon sie reden bzw. schreiben ? Oder gar nicht wissen, was sie tun ?

Ich zumindest habe eine defintive Bestellbestätigung für ein 2-Jahres Abo mit der Phenom-Cpu als Prämie in meinem E-Mail Postfach und meine Parterin (2.Abo, gegenseitig geworben) auch !
Alternativen bzw. "Entschuldigung Artikel vergriffen" Fehlanzeige.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Nachdem die Widerspruchsfrist für die beiden Abos morgen ausläuft - sofern die Prämie die 14-Tage Frist setzt - werden wir vom Vertrag zurücktreten.

Es ist es uns nicht Wert einen Kleinkrieg mit dem Verlag zu führen, der letztlich in rechtlichen Spitzfindigkeiten sein Ende finden könnte.

Vielleicht an dieser Stelle ein wenig Selbstkritik ?

Ich denke ziemlich blöd gewesen zu sein anzunehmen, das Prozessoren im Wert von 80 - 120 € für ein 2-Jahres Abo den Besitzer wechseln könnten. 
Sonst gäbe es wohl keine Prämien, die preislich deutlich niedriger angesetzt sind?

Zum Schluß:

Ich habe diesen Thread nur gefunden, weil ich auch gesucht habe.

Es wäre rein spekulativ zu behaupten, das die Dunkelziffer der "Frustierten" und "Enttäuschten" weit höher liegt !

Der Support hat sich nicht gemeldet - auch bei mir nicht per E-Mail, das war mir klar !
Ganz nach dem Motto "Wir schweigen die Sache tot und sitzen es aus !"

Wie es ausgehen wird ?

Ich werde es hier offen legen, sofern dieser Thread nicht zwischenzeitlich geschlossen werden sollte ?
Meine 120 €, unberechtigt eingezogen, bekomme ich auf jeden Fall wieder, ganz sicher !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kev95 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Börni schrieb:


> Ich denke ziemlich blöd gewesen zu sein anzunehmen, das Prozessoren im Wert von 80 - 120 € für ein 2-Jahres Abo den Besitzer wechseln könnten.
> Sonst gäbe es wohl keine Prämien, die preislich deutlich niedriger angesetzt sind?


 
Das muss man dem Verlag eigentlich glauben können.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das PCGH ein solcher Saftladen ist...


----------



## Lude969 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Das mit dem Wert der Prämie stimmt nicht unbedingt.

Hab nen Abo mit der Diablo Prämie abgeschlossen (12 Monate Abo) Geh ich von einem Straßenpreis vpn 50€ aus komme ich auf den gleichen Schnitt wie deine CPU. 

Dazu muss ich sagen das bei meinem Abo alles ohne Probleme lief. Hab aber auch schon mehrere Leute gehört die abraten würden....


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Kann denn wenigstens jemand aus der redaktion was dazu sagen?? PCGH_Thilo oder Raff oder Marc. Die muuessten ja nen guten Draht zu den Leuten des Abo (Prämien) Versandes haben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Kann denn wenigstens jemand aus der redaktion was dazu sagen?? PCGH_Thilo oder Raff oder Marc. Die muuessten ja nen guten Draht zu den Leuten des Abo (Prämien) Versandes haben.


 
Ich wunder mich grade auch das Bis JETZT kein Admin oder so hier mit geschrieben hat? evtl. mach die jetzt mal aufmerksam mit ner schönen PM


----------



## Lude969 (24. Mai 2012)

Hab gemerkt das die Jungs von Pcgh auch nicht unbedingt in großen Kontakt zu der Abo Firma stehen bei Fragen hieß es immer: Wende dich an die Emailadresse .... oder schreib hier un hier hin.... Is ja aber auch nicht deren Job sich um den Mist zu kümmern den andere verzapfen.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

mich verwundert es auch, dennoch werde ich der pcgh keine schuld geben, denn die sind ja nicht der versender.

wiegesagt eine info wäre diesbezüglich sehr nett gewesen, auch ich habe ja die bestätigungsmail erhalten wie Börni....


langsam schwindet auch bei mir der gedanke an dem abo festzuhalten....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

hatte denn ein Betroffener sich erneut bei dem Abo Service gemeldet?


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hab heut morgen eine Mail hingesendet....


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Eine CPU echt so dämlich verpackt zu versenden...das ist ja echt der mega Fail! mein Beileid mit den Abonennten und dem Verpacker


----------



## Börni1 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Nachdem ich am 14.05. zweimal mit der Hotline telefoniert, am 15.05. eine Mail und am 21.05. die Zweite geschrieben habe, ohne eine Rückmeldung zu erhalten, war es, wie angekündigt, an der Zeit "die Reißleine" zu ziehen.
Gestern gingen für beide Abos die Mails zur Inanspruchnahme des Widerrufsrechts raus.

Und ratet mal, was bislang passiert ist ? Richtig ! Nichts, keine Reaktion.

Ist schon irgendwie seltsam, das Computec zum Beitrag von Soulflyflyhigh zu Beginn des Threads Stellung nimmt, als jedoch bekannt wird, das es da noch jemanden gibt wird sich ausgeschwiegen. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, das nicht mitgelesen wird !

Kundenorientiertes Arbeiten sind eindeutig anders aus und viele Onlineshops machen es beispielhaft vor !
Was würde ich wohl machen, wenn meine abonnierte Zeitschrift plötzlich aus bleibt ?

Mir die Finger wund wählen und auch noch dafür bezahlen ? Oder E-Mail über E-Mail schreiben, ohne Antwort zu erhalten ? Lieber nicht.

Dieses "Drama" um die CPU-Prämie bleibt wohl hier im Forum ? Doch Mundpropadanda sollte man nicht unterschätzen !

Das sich die Redaktion der PCGH hier nicht beteiligt, sollte eigentlich niemanden verwundern. Der Vertrieb liegt nicht in ihrer Hand und welche Rechtsvorschriften zwischen beiden Parteien bestehen, weiß niemand von uns.
Also sollte man versuchen die Redakteure zu verstehen.

Für jeden, den es an dieser Stelle interessieren sollte...
...lt. meiner Bank kann ich einer Lastschrift bis zu 8 Wochen widersprechen.


----------



## Lude969 (24. Mai 2012)

Egal wie es ausgeht bitte berichtet weiter hab nen Abo drin und interessiert mich sehr wie das ausgeht.

Bei mir wurde eigentluch auf Emails innerhalb von 24h geantwortet.


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Mai 2012)

Und gibt es bei euch was neues zu berichten?


----------



## Ghostknight (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Also das find echt schon dreißt .. CPU ohne schutz im Luftpolsterumschlag  selbst ne kleine Schachtel ( Im luftpolsteumschlag ) oder ähnliches wäre ja ausreichen gewesen, mit dem Schwarzen Schaumstoff über den Pins der beim auspacken der originalen Schachtel drauf ist. Aber so ist es doch klar das sich die Pins verbiegen und dazu noch die falsche billigere cpu. Dann das Statement am anfang als nur ein Fall bekannt war ( es wäre ein Versehen gewesen, sind wohl eher die Päckchen ausgegangen  )  .. als sich mehrer melden kam diesbezüglich nichts mehr.. da hätte ich aber auch vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht. PCGH kann hierfür wohl nichts aber sie sollten mal den Versender wechseln


----------



## Börni1 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Nein, leider gibt es nichts Neues !

Ich habe auch nicht damit gerechnet.

Der Verlag hat Frist bis zum 01.06.2012, um die 120 € auf mein Konto zu überweisen, bevor ich der Lastschrift widersprechen werde.

An Alle, die es interessiert, auch die Redakteure bzw. den Kundenservice !

Ich bin ein Leser der Zeitschritft PCGH der 1. Generation. Ich war damals (im Jahr 2000) stolzer Besitzer einer Geforce 256 von Elsa (heute Pleite), einer der ersten Grafikkarten, die T&L Berechnungen durchführen konnte, um die CPU zu entlasten.
Eines der - mir bekannten ersten Rollenspiel auf Basis der neuen Technologie - besitze ich im Original noch heute, "Drakan".

PCGH hat mich seit dieser Zeit immer wieder kompetent und ausführlich bzgl. neuer Hardware bzw. Betriebssysteme beraten können und ich finde es einfach schade, das das Verhalten des Verlages eventuell auch Auswirkungen auf die Auflagenzahlen des Verlages habe könnte ?

Zumindest ich verbinde nämlich die Auflagenzahl mit der Arbeit der PCGH - Redaktion, wie immer das auch aussehen mag.

Übrigens gibt es wohl im Forum einige Beiträge zum Thema Abo und deren Abwicklung, soweit ich gesehen habe. Das bestätigt mich in meiner Vorgehensweise ungemein !


----------



## FKY2000 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Mmh, 
habe auch schon konkret mit einem ABO der PCGH geliebäugelt ... ein Freund ist Abonnent und er wollte mich schon werben...bei einem derartigen Support aber lieber nicht...das klingt schon ziemlich unseriös.

Fehler können passieren (okay, in dem Fall der CPU-"Verpackung" ist es derbe Stümperei - ich hätte mich tierisch geärgert) - vielmehr aber sagt es aus, wie man mit den Problemfällen und Fehlern umgeht...

In solchen Fällen hilft grundsätzlich a) eine schnelle ehrliche Entschuldigung (keine blöden Ausreden!) und b) die prompte Wiedergutmachung ... aber gar nix zu hören ist inakzeptabel. Da kann ich mich ja schon fast fremd-aufregen (analog zum fremd-schämen) 

Der Computec-Verlag-Account denkt sich hier bestimmt: "Mist! Hätten wir hier mal gar nichts dazu geschrieben, jetzt stehen wir ziemlich blöd da, weil jeder weiss dass wir das mitbekommen haben, uns blöd geäußert und noch blöder verhalten haben.."

Ich denke mir: "Ja! Ihr steht blöd da - rückt es doch wenigstens wieder zurecht!"


----------



## Börni1 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

In meiner Sache gibt es was Neues !

Folgende Mail habe ich mit dem heutigen Datum im Postfach:

Sehr geehrter Herr...

bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Rückmeldung auf Ihre Reklamation.

Leider ist es beim Versand der Prozessoren aufgrund der schlechten Verpackung zu erheblichen Beschädigungen gekommen.

Außerdem mußten wir feststellen, dass überdies auch die falschen Prozessoren (AMD Athlon II X4 640 
statt AMD Phenom II X4 980)  verschickt worden sind.

Wir freuen uns, Ihnen als Ersatzprämie den Prozessor AMD FX-4100 anbieten zu können. 
Bei dem AMD FX-4100 handelt es sich um eine höherwertige Alternative zum Phenom-Prozessor.

Sollten Sie mit unserem Alternativangebot einverstanden sein, geben Sie uns bitte eine Rückmeldung.

Wir werden dann umgehend den Versand der Prämie AMD FX-4100 veranlassen.
Bei Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne direkt unter der 040/378453971 zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frederik Böttcher
Kundenservice Computec Media AG

Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen ?

Hat der Kundenservice etwa solange benötigt, um festzustellen, das da was gehörig schief gelaufen ist ?

Und nun soll ich meinen Widerruf für den kleinen Bulldozer, der im Leistungsindex (6 Spiele/4 Anwendungen) - -ausgerechnet der PCGH - noch hinter dem 960T liegt, vom 980 BE ganz zu schweigen revidieren ? Wer nachlesen will...

Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps mit neuem Performance-Index samt Stromverbrauch (Mai 2012)

Eine höherwertige Alternative ? Einzig die Architektur ist wohl höherwertiger !

Ja, richtig ! Der FX kostet in der Box-Version rd. 100 € und ist somit ein richtiges Prämien-Schnäppchen. Dafür hätte es aber auch den Phenom II X 4 965 gegeben. Sicher interessanter - zumindest für mich !

Aber auch dann hätte ich den Widerruf aufrecht erhalten ! So was von unzuverlässig ist mir mein Geld nicht Wert, habs ja bzgl. Abo schon geschrieben.

Ich mach das jetzt genau so, wie Computec. Nicht reagieren, morgen geht die Lastschrift zurück und - BASTA !

Vielleicht sollte sich Herr Böttcher (will ihn ja nicht zum Prügelkanben machen) bzw. der Kundenservice von Computec schulen lassen ?

Wer die PCGH liest ist alles Andere, nur nicht doof !


----------



## StefanStg (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Das ist wirklich der hammer. Das die dir zuerst den vergehrten CPU schicken der dann noch kaputt ist und misserabel Verpackt und dann bieten sie dir so ein lächerliches Angebot an. Du machst das genaus richtig! Bin voll auf deiner Seite weil so kann das doch nicht gehen.
Was mich aber am meisten schockt. Das kein einziges mal einer von PCGH sich hier zu Wort gemeldet hat. Das finde ich echt Schade weil es geht hier um ihrer Zeitschrift wo gerade leser verlieren.


----------



## Börni1 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Habe, wie bereits angekündigt, der Lastschrift widersprochen und mein Geld wieder.

Der "Verlust" dieser Prämienaktion beziffert sich auf 7 €, da ich beide defekten CPU per Einschreiben zurückgeschickt habe.
Doch lieber so...
...vielleicht wären sie sonst nie angekommen ?

Das Forum ist eine wirklich interessante Informationsquelle und nach ein bisschen suchen - leider zu spät - bin ich auf den folgenden Thread gestossen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/97112-neuer-abo-service.html

Demnach hat wohl 2010 Computec den Vertrieb der PCGH übernommen und schon damals gab es Probleme mit den Prämien ?

Bis heute hat sich daran offensichtlich nichts geändert.

Wie sich die Redaktion der PCGH dazu stellen kann bzw. wird, weiß ich nicht.

Das Thema "CPU-Schock" hat auf jeden Fall über 2600 Aufrufe und ist damit unter den Spitzenreitern im Forum, sieht man mal von den Sammelthreads bzw. der Leserwahl ab.

Das sollte eigentlich Konsequenzen haben, ist aber ganz und gar nicht mein Problem.

Ich bin nur ein treuer Leser der PCGH (gewesen), der den Verlag zur Rechenschaft für sein Verhalten ziehen will und deshalb keine Ausgabe mehr kaufen wird. Eine andere Form
mich gegen solche Geschäftspraktiken zur Wehr zu setzen habe ich leider nicht.

An das "Gute" im Menschen glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr, aber "verarschen" lasse ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht !


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ich kann dich vollkommen verstehen. Das ist ja ganz schön dreist was da abgezogen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Naja es wird wohl eine Zeit gedauert haben den Schaden festzustellen bei den ganzen Bestellungen. Auch das besorgen einer Ersatzlieferung wird seine Zeit gedauert haben. Wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler wenn vielleicht auch nicht so dumme Fehler und in der Häufigkeit. Es ist natürlich schade das der Ersatz von der Leistung nicht gleichwertig ist im Bezug auf den Phenom. Gut es muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie er sich entscheidet


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber so schlimm auch wieder nicht. Meine Aboprämie war damals natürlich auch nicht mehr verfügbar und was mir Anfangs als Ersatz angeboten wurde war keine 5 € wert. So etwas wie den FX hätte ich als Ersatz mit Kusshand genommen.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hallo Freunde,

Also ich hab die gleiche Mail erhalten wie Börni, mit dem AMD fx 4100. 
Ich gebe auch zu das ich dem zugestimmt habe, da es sich in meinen fall lohnt für meine Absichten als 2tes System den 4100 zu nutzen. Klar wenn jemand mehr vor hatte etc ist es verständlich das er dieses Angebot verneint.  Ok, ich musste auch schmunzeln über diese Mail, aber immerhin ist es ein Angebot.

Wie es zu solch ein versendungsfehler etc kam u das doch hier der Support es erst als Einzelfall angesehen hat, und 
Als sich doch noch andere auf meinen Post meldeten, reagierte hier der Support sich nicht mehr, wobei es sicher besser gewesen wäre....

Wer hat dem fx4100 Angebot noch zugestimmt?

Nun bleibt es soweit spannend wie die CPU geliefert wird!?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> Also ich hab die gleiche Mail erhalten wie Börni, mit dem AMD fx 4100.
> Ich gebe auch zu das ich dem zugestimmt habe, da es sich in meinen fall lohnt für meine Absichten als 2tes System den 4100 zu nutzen. Klar wenn jemand mehr vor hatte etc ist es verständlich das er dieses Angebot verneint. Ok, ich musste auch schmunzeln über diese Mail, aber immerhin ist es ein Angebot.
> ...



Die kneifen vorher die Beine ab


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

AMD FX-4100 statt AMD Phenom II X4 980?
Ein schlechter Scherz finde ich 
Würde ich an eurer Stelle nicht annehmen. Wurde irgendwo was gesagt ob ihr den x4 zurückschicken müsst?


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Jup musste man zurück schicken, die Pins waren doch außerdem verbogen. Nun sicher wäre der 980er wesentlich besser gewesen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Vielleicht hätte man auch einen Gutschein versenden können, damit man sich selbst eine Alternativprämie hätte aussuchen können.


----------



## Kogs (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hey ho!! so ich hatte die reißleine schon nach 7 Tagen ohne Antwort gezogen! Habe auf 3 wegen gekündigt (Mail;Tel-Kundenberater und schriftlich beim zurücksenden der hardware)! prombt das geld wieder bekommen! Ist für mich eine Klare bestätigung das die Kündigung angenommen wurde! Muss ich ja auch da ich nicht einmal eine bestätigungs Mail bekommen habe! 
Habe mir nun ein X6 geholt(1045) für 90 Euro und hab ihn auf 6x3,4 Laufen bis jetzt mal sehen was da noch geht, denke das der die 3,7 noch schaffen wird!!!

mein fazit: Ich persöhnlich werde die Computec meiden!! das sind Lock angebote bei denen mit der feigheit zur reaktion vom Kunden gerechnet wird!wenn sich dann wer meldet bricht bei denen wahrscheilich eine mittlere Panik aus und sie wissen nicht wie sie so richtig zu reagieren haben!  das ergärlichste an der ganzen Geschichte ist mmn dieser riesen Zeitaufwand um die Fehler anderer zu beheben!!!

ps: Finde denn FX gar nicht so schlecht,dieser ist wenigsten auf dem neusten Stand der Technik was die Befehlssatzerweiterung betrifft!!!Ist sicherlich vom Einsatzzweck abhängig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Kogs schrieb:


> mein fazit: Ich persöhnlich werde die Computec meiden!! das sind Lock angebote bei denen mit der feigheit zur reaktion vom Kunden gerechnet wird!wenn sich dann wer meldet bricht bei denen wahrscheilich eine mittlere Panik aus und sie wissen nicht wie sie so richtig zu reagieren haben! das ergärlichste an der ganzen Geschichte ist mmn dieser riesen Zeitaufwand um die Fehler anderer zu beheben!!!



Lockangebote sind es mit Sicherheit nicht, außerdem steht ja immer dabei " so lange der Vorrat reicht ". Wenn Fehler passieren wird ja erstmal geschaut was Sache ist, in dem Fall ist es wohl eher ein Serienfehler gewesen wo man erstmal forschen muß wie es zu so etwas kommen konnte. Dauert halt mitunter, und normalerweise reicht es wenn die Betroffenen ihre Mail bekommen.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Wenn es bei einem passiert wäre könnte man von einem Versehen ausgehen, dem ist nicht so. Ohne jegliche Information dennoch die falsche CPU zum Empfänger zu schicken ist auch nicht mit der Aussage zufriedenstellend "solange der Vorrat reicht". Ich finde es schon sehr derb das es nicht als nötig empfunden wurde uns Kunden vorab zu informieren, hatte ja zwischenzeitlich auch die 640er CPU angeboten bekommen, wo ich auch zugestimmt habe, dann einige zeit später werde ich gefragt ob ich nicht die fx4100 haben möchte, habe ich auch dankend bestätigt... Also ist es die 3 CPU seit Bestellung.... Bin gespannt ob die nun kommt...... 

Fakt ist auch wenn es heißt "so lange der Vorrat Reicht" muss man den Kunden wenn die Ware nicht mehr vorhanden ist informieren und gegebenfalls Ersatz anbieten u nicht eigenmächtig es anders darstellen inform einer Flaschen Lieferung ( ihre Bestellung der 640, tatsächlich war es ein 645er gewollt ein 980er) u dazu Defekt. Letztendlich wenn ich den Aufwand berechne sowie die kostenpflichtige Hotline bin ich schon recht stark enttäuscht über den Service!


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Um nochmal das x4 980 vs. FX4100 aufzugreifen. Der FX stellt fast in allen Bereichen eine Verschlechterung dar:
Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net


----------



## Kogs (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

@ GoldenMic
Sicherlich ist der 980 der Beste, da sind wir uns alle einig!
Es ging mir um den vergleich zwischen x4 640 und fx 4100 und da muss ich den fx vorziehen!

@Dr Bakterius
Sicherlich können fehler passieren.Wir sind alle nicht fehlerfrei, aber wenn man fehler bemerkt muss man damit anders umgehen!Es gab ja nicht mal soetwas wie: Entschuldigen Sie bei uns sind fehler unterlaufen bitte haben Sie etwas geduld! 
man wurde vor Tatsachen gestellt! Wenn das kontingent aufgebraucht ist muss darauf hingewiesen werden!

zum Thema Lockangebot:  was soll es den deiner meinung sonst sein?? Wozu dient den die Prämie?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Betrachte es als Werbegeschenk oder Anreiz. Auch kann man die Menge im Vorfeld schlecht abschätzen. Ich war ja nicht betroffen und kann daher wenig sagen, generell sollte es ja auch zwischen den beiden Parteien geklärt werden und nicht im Forum.


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Betrachte es als Werbegeschenk oder Anreiz. Auch kann man die Menge im Vorfeld schlecht abschätzen. Ich war ja nicht betroffen und kann daher wenig sagen, generell sollte es ja auch zwischen den beiden Parteien geklärt werden und nicht im Forum.



Anscheinend ließ es sich aber nicht  zwischen den Parteien klären worauf sich dann ein paar geschädigte hier im Forum ausgelassen haben und auf weitere Geschädigte getroffen sind die ebenfalls ihr Problem nicht persönlich klären konnten.

Naja ich hoffe das für den ein oder anderen noch gute ausgeht und eine Prämie bekommt mit der er auch was anfangen kann.


----------



## Börni1 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ich darf mich nochmal zu Wort melden.

Das Forum stellt für mich eine Möglichkeit dar, insbesondere über negative Erfahrungen zu berichten und keinesfalls, um zwischen irgendwelchen Parteien zu schlichten.
Ich kriege das schon geregelt, bzw. hab es auf meine Weise geregelt.
Es bleibt letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen, ob und was er aus den Beiträgen dieses Threads macht. 

Um ein wenig Verwirrung zu stiften...

...am Freitag habe ich eine E-Mail von Computec erhalten, worin die Kündigung meines Abos bestätigt worden ist. (ähhh, hatte ich nicht widerrufen, was für ein Abo?  ).
Und damit auch alles seine Richtigkeit hat, habe ich gestern die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH im Briefkasten vorgefunden und lese in der E-Mail weiter, das mein Abo mit Lieferung der Ausgabe 08/2012 endet !

Also sorry, irgendwie macht mich das dann doch ziemlich sprachlos


----------



## Lude969 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*



Börni schrieb:


> Ich darf mich nochmal zu Wort melden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kleine Entschädigung


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Das der 980er wesentlich besser ist, ist mir schon klar, aber das der fx 4100 doch dann die bessere Wahl ist gegenüber dem 640er ist auch klar. 

Im Forum sowas zu Posten finde ich richtig, denn wie sich auch rausstellte wie jemand aus dem Support hier erst schrieb das es in der Regel nicht passiert, konnte somit doch dementiert werden. Letztendlich postet doch Hinz und Kunz über Hersteller wo sie Rma Probe mit hatten oder buggy spiele etc ach da gibt es zig Dinge wo geschrieben wird darüber, warum sollte man nicht bezüglich dieser Angelegenheit seine Erfahrung der Masse mitteilen? 
Sicher hab ich auch meine Angelegenheit eigen sowie selbstständig geklärt, und letztendlich kann sich jeder selbst daraus ein Fazit machen, ich habe unwarte immernoch in der Hoffnung das alles zum guten endet, u andere haben gleich das Abo sein lassen, auch vollkommen ok. 

Aboprämien sind lockangebote,Werbegeschenke etc so wie jeder es für sich im Rahmen seines Verständnis selbst definiert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Also ich bin zwar "nur" aus der PCGH-Redaktion, habe aber von diesem Topic erfahren und will versuchen den Betroffenen zu helfen und zu vermitteln, falls noch nicht widerrufen wurde oder eine passende Prämie noch nicht angekommen ist. 

*Schickt mir bitte eine "Private Nachricht" und ich werde dann jedem einzelnen offenen Fall mit unserer Abo-Abteilung nachgehen.* Sofern ich Urlaub haben sollte oder krank wäre, hilft auch eine Nachricht an abo@computec.de, falls ich nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden antworte. Aber bitte nicht hier weiter posten, wenn Sachen noch ungeklärt sind, da hätte ich überhaupt keinen Überblick. Außerdem: Bei Kontaktaufnahme per PM oder E-Mail auch bitte Name und Adresse sowie E-Mail-Adresse angeben, damit das zugeordnet werden kann. Auf Fragen hier im Topic kann ich nicht eingehen, bitte wie gesagt die PM-Funktion nutzen, da ich hier nicht täglich reinschaue.

-----
*Was für eine Möglichkeit haben Kunden, die einen Phenom II X4 980 bestellt haben?*
Antwort: Wem kein Phenom II X4 980 mehr geliefert werden konnte und als Alternative ein FX-4100 angeboten wurde, erhält als Entschädigung nach Absprache mit der Abo-Abteilung zusätzlich diese Logitech G9 X Laser Gaming Maus mit Bedruck gratis, wenn der FX-4100 als Prämie akzeptiert wird. Dazu ebenfalls mir eine private Nachricht schicken, damit wir diesen Versand veranlassen können.
 
-----
*Warum ist es überhaupt zu diesem Problem gekommen?*
Antwort: Wie ich erfahren habe, wurden die Prozessoren bei unserem Abo-Dienstleister in Hamburg auf einer Palette und nicht Retail-Verpackt angeliefert. Normalerweise sind Abo-Prämien immer Retail verpackt. Da wir in diesem Fall die Prozessoren aber direkt von AMD erhalten haben, war dies hier nicht der Fall. Als Konsequenz aus dieser Geschichte wird es in Zukunft keine Prozessoren mehr als Abo-Prämie geben und nur noch original verpackte Ware wird als Abo-Prämie eingesetzt. Unser Abo-Dienstleister ist hier zudem kein CPU-Experte und denen war das nicht bewusst, dass sich hier empfindliche Pins befinden. Hier wird normalerweise mit Tonnen von Heften usw. umgegangen. Aber wie gesagt wir haben daraus gelernt und werden keine CPUs mehr anbieten, die von unserem Abo-Dienstleister erst richtig verpackt werden müssten - dann kommt es auch nicht mehr zu Verwechselungen der CPU-Modelle (war hier ebenfalls problematisch, da ohne Retail-Verpackung alle CPUs für einen Laien gleich aussehen und nicht immer der richtige Prozessor verschickt wurde). Da die Prozessoren auch nicht mehr gebaut werden, ist die Sache für uns noch problematischer Ersatz zu besorgen. In diesem Fall ist also leider sehr viel schief gelaufen - und alles nur wegen einer fehlenden Retail-Box.


----------



## Lude969 (5. Juni 2012)

Super Reaktion langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache. Aber selbst als Laie kann man doch erkennen das die Cpu nicht in nem Luftpolsterumschlag heile ankkmmt  

Naja vieleicht is jetzt ja für den ein oder anderen Ende gut alles gut


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

das ist doch mal ne ausführliche ansage...DANKE

@PCGH Daniel...hast ne pn...danke!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/10-pcgh_daniel_w.html


----------



## Börni1 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Ich kann mich den "Vorrednern" nur anschließen !

Eine wirklich ganz tolle Reaktion. Auch wenn es für mich persönlich zu spät ist - Respekt !


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hallo, hat wer schon was neues zu berichten oder schon seine fx4100?
Grüße


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

anbei die Mouse kam heute.....dann wird die cpu ja bald folgen


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

Hiho, heute ist die CPU Fx4100 Super verpackt angekommen, so muss es sein von der Verpackung her!


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Abo-Prämien CPU -Schock*

@ Foren mods, da sich ja jedenfalls bei mir zum positiven geregelt hat u weiter keiner hier was gepostet hat, kann man das hier auch schließen!

Vielen dank für die Hilfe u erfolgreiche Lösung!

MfG 
Souly


----------

